# Factory new cabs for Garden tractors on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Original tractor cab company is selling on ebay new cabs for various garden tractors, including Cub, Deere, Simplicity, Kubota, Gravely and Ariens. Including some vintage Deere machines. Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=82240&item=4337629480&rd=1


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not bad.. too bad it wont fit my prestige.. 

besides after seeing the hard cab keweenaw4310 has on his machine.. getting a soft cab just wont cut it for me...


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Joe, just for fun I left a question about the DGT6000. Will be curious to see what answer comes back.

SnowMower


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Answer came back as we discussed earlier. No hard top for the GT5000/6000 because of CO build up.

Oh well. I'll keep asking doctors for a second opinion till one tells me what I want to hear. 

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Snowmower

You can order one for the earlier GT with the side muffler. It will fit the tractor. You just need to re-route the exhaust. Either run a pipe from your muffler for a side exit or change over to the earlier style muffler. 

If you tell them you have the newer GT w/o the side muffler they won't sell it to you due to liabilty.


----------

